# 82 Rabbit GTI Aug6th Mosport Pics/ Video



## Kylekosir (Mar 19, 2007)

We had a 1982 VW Rabbit GTI with an 84 GTI Motor racing at Mosport. We ran Vintage Festival a few months ago. After running that weekend, my team-mate Marek took it out over the weekend to re race it at Mosport. We shaved another 4 seconds off the time to a 1:51.263
We suspect with more suspention, engine upgrades, Brakes, and more weight being shaved off, we can have the car down to a 1:49- 1:46 mark. I have added some pics, a video of turn 2, and the lap times. Look for Mark Petruznik. Please note the car was beating a Mustang and a Porsche 924S






Photos can be seen here http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanm/6014983284/sizes/l/in/set-72157627249405843/

As well as the lap times

http://www.mylaps.com/results/showrun.jsp?id=2015663

Kyle Kosir
www.risokmotorsport.weebly.com


----------

